# 2014 NWPGA Rendezvous! Date and Location set! :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks to Deschutes Dawn:

I reserved the camp for Thursday, June 26, site opens @ 4 pm, and we have it thru Monday, June 30, needing to be out by noon. Plenty of goat water but people water will need to be brought or, if I need to bring it, I can get that arranged. If you wish to check it out, it is the Deschutes Nat'l Forest Ogden Group camp loop B. Goats were OK in that site but the reaction I got from the official I talked with was classic. "You have what? Uhh, what do you do with them? They DO that?" 
I will have firewood available there, possibly donated, and certified weed free hay for purchase by the bale. Vendors can present items for sale but will either need to take orders or go off the property to sell. I'm sure something can be worked out for that.
One more thought-my business will provide margueritas on Saturday night for a Tex-Mex potluck if that sounds like something everyone would go for. 

Would like to send out an invite to anyone wanting to come! More information will be forth coming in the months ahead.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Me and my pack goats are stuck out here in the midwest where NOBODY gets what we do...sure wish I could drive out that far with them, but I can't afford goatie airfare ...Sometime I might come out and "borrow" a goat...but it won't be the same without my own goaties


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I could "loan" you a goat if you decide to come. You would love the area. You would just have to pretend my big guys were shrunk down to Nigerian size!


----------



## packgoatlarry (Dec 10, 2008)

*NAPgA, NOT NWPGA*

The North American Packgoat Association is abbreviated NAPgA. It is NAPgA that is ultimately sponsoring the 2014 Rendezvous. Many thanks to Deschutes Dawn for doing this years 'legwork'.

Larry Robinson
Idaho City, ID


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya, I dont know why but I always get it wrong. Its just stuck in my head like that. I tried to go back and changed the title but they dont allow you to edit that part


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I could bring a pygora for him. He could carry maybe a 6 pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*2014 Rendy*

i am now planning on attending, I didnt think I was going to make it but now it looks like its doable. :leap:
After I will be going on over to Lowell, OR to look at some more Kikos.

I am really looking forward to it, long trip or no, and it IS a long trip. Pulling our little goat trailer and a new pup in the van for company. It will be fun.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That is great to hear Jake! Cant wait to meet you there. Now if I could get some hiking/conditioning in before the rendy. Legion and I are way outta shape!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Lets hear it for the out of shape shuffle-a-long bunch. :sleeping:

Lots of snow everywhere here, had a couple days last week that some of the shoulder grass could be seen, and walked on but now its back under snow again. I badly need to get out and walk but right now I'd be dodging snow plows and those following them. 

Looking at Larrys Potpurrri site that sure looks like a great place to be walking now. 4" of snow is just an hours worth. But little does it know that its all doomed !!! 

Life goes on, its supposed to moderate here next week with some days in the 30s. Meanwhile I am ticking the days off til June 26 or therabouts. I am looking forward to putting faces with the names. 

Life goes on, and its really not bad.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep you need to move over to this side of the states. Much less snow


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*sn and rain, all the same*

Its 36 this morning, and raining !!! :stars:

Back into the teens tonight, but in 30s most of the next week with nights colder, flooding we dont need so thats good.

I got an email from a friend in far south Ohio with pics of the brand spankin new litter of English Shepherds born yesterday. My little guy is amongst them, he will be with me at the Rendy, feel free to greet, pet and cuddle him on meeting. To aid and assist him I am looking for a LGD, hoping for an Akbash or Anatolian, another pup to raise with him , and to learn how we do it all. Life goes on.

I put an ad on Craigs list yesterday, looking for a place to rent, its for several countys in ID, will do the same for SE WA.

Life goes on, and all things considered its pretty good.

Looking forward to meeting Legion Dave, and your other guys. I hope to by fall have three Kikos and one Alpine, Ober or Togg doe. Plus the two dogs, to keep track and care of them.


----------

